# acne



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

ive been trainning for about 8 months now and ever since i started ive been getting real bad break outs of spots on my face no were else,im not using gear,i dont see how trainning could give you spots so it must be my diet does anyone else suffer this problem?anyone any advice,can a high protein diet cause acne?


----------



## Trinity (Feb 21, 2008)

sweat and sebaceous glands being clogged. wash after the gym and also take zinc.


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

i do wash everytime i could go a few weeks and my face would be fine then it would just blow up


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Try some sudo cream.


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Sudo cream makes it worse for me, although some have good results....

I use duac cream, works a treat! Just go to docs and say you have tried your friends duac cream and say it worked well and she will give you a presc for it....Think it around a fiver for a couple of tubes of it...magic stuff though....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Natural remedies for SKin

Evening Primrose oil (not if you are epileptic)

Vitamin E

Pomegranite juice (drunk not splashed on lol)

Milk Thistle to help detoxify the body

Anti Oxidants (vit A,E,C Selenium) fight free radicals reducing damage to cells.

Cayenne Pepper can be effective against rashes especially the Herpes virus (chicken Pox, Shingles etc) so may help with minor skin blemishes you can buy capsules from GNC


----------



## ///mpower (Apr 16, 2008)

hi mate, try using quinoderm, u can get it from the pharmacy, over the counter. works well for acne on my back, which is from gear btw


----------



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

roaccutane is made from vitamin A

so would it not be a good idea to use some sort of vit a supplement? to dry the skin out or have i totally lost the plot??

kas


----------



## andrenio (Apr 15, 2008)

I follow the Paleolithic diet and, although I haven't acne I've read that this diet is good for it. Loren Cordain claims that modern hunters-gatherers tribes are acne free as found in research and advocates this diet as cure for it. I don't know if it works but I do think it's worth a try.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12472346?dopt=Abstract

http://www.thepaleodiet.com/aboutus/


----------

